# HCG Price



## djquirk (Jul 9, 2012)

So I've gotten a script for 10 x 5000IU Vials of HCG for about $40. Is that a good price?


----------



## adamryi (Jul 9, 2012)

Most guys here are paying around $40 a vial for 1 vial of 5000 IU. Crazy how expensive it is compared to what it cost to make! Damn chinese!


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 9, 2012)

Fu ck ya thats a good price!!  I pay $126 for 11,000 IU at the drugstore. Sheeet. Sounds lilke your buying Pregnyl?  Am I right?


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 9, 2012)

About 4 years ago it was $65 for 11000 IU. Preganant womens piss must be getting hard to come by or something.


----------



## djquirk (Jul 9, 2012)

Endocrine Treatment, Korea Manufacturer


----------



## djquirk (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^ I'm getting 10 of the 5000IU versions. The pharmacy wont carry it so my doc is getting it straight from the manufacturing company


----------



## djquirk (Jul 9, 2012)

Can someone check the link above just to make sure I'm ordering the right thing? This is my first time dealing with HCG. Of course I'm not going to use it until I do ssome more research but this source popped up so figured I would take it while I can.


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 9, 2012)

^ How old are you can I ask?


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 9, 2012)

reason Im asking is thjis stuff is available legit through HRT Clinics and scripted if your over 30. Your sending your money to some far off land for it and Idoubt that guy is goingto sell you that litte bit. It isnt worth it for him. The guy is a wholesaler  Anyway if yur over 30 Ill refer you to a  clinic.


----------



## djquirk (Jul 9, 2012)

I am over 30 and it's just my normal doctor I go to for everything. I don't live in the US, I live in the country where the producer is located so it's not a UGL situation at all. Just a script from my doc.


----------



## djquirk (Jul 9, 2012)

Is that a small amount? Like I said, I've never dealt with HCG before and I'm going to do a lot more research before I start pinning it, but just as a general question, how many weeks would 10 vials last?


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 10, 2012)

^^ No, its a small amount to by from somebody who appeared to be a wholesaler.


----------



## djquirk (Jul 10, 2012)

Is the product on the link the right shit? It appears so to me but I'm not an expert. $40 may be cheap but not if it's the wrong stuff.


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 10, 2012)

djquirk said:


> Is the product on the link the right shit? It appears so to me but I'm not an expert. $40 may be cheap but not if it's the wrong stuff.



Ya its HCG he is selling. Right stuff


----------



## djquirk (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## fl00ridabuff (Jul 11, 2012)

I wouldnt touch chinese stuff with a 10 ft pole.


----------



## djquirk (Jul 12, 2012)

fl00ridabuff said:


> I wouldnt touch chinese stuff with a 10 ft pole.



It's a Korean producer and in my experience over here the meds have been legit. At least the stuff I tried.


----------

